# B13 front shocks vs B14 front shocks



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm replacing my struts, so I bought B13 front AGXs. I have B14 fronts on now.  Looking at the 2 side by side, there is some difference, but not a lot. I broke the tape measure out, and took pictures.

Side by side:









B14 from the top washer to the bottom:









B13 from the same points:









B13 from the bottom of the spring perch









B14 the same:









So the B13 struts are not as different from the B14s as people say. You gain a 1/2" of suspension travel with B13. Not alot, but more than before. Its a good thing they are the same price.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> *So the B13 struts are not as different from the B14s as people say. You gain a 1/2" of suspension travel with B13. Not alot, but more than before. Its a good thing they are the same price. *


So, what does that mean?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It means,
That you can use B13 front struts when you use springs that lower your b14. So if you get springs that lower your car 1.4", you lose 1.4" of travel. However if you use B13 struts, you get .5" of travel back or the car only loses .9" of travel. So in essense you get a dropped 'look' but you haven't dropped your car that much. Its like always having another person in the car, without the weight.

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *It means,
> That you can use B13 front struts when you use springs that lower your b14. So if you get springs that lower your car 1.4", you lose 1.4" of travel. However if you use B13 struts, you get .5" of travel back or the car only loses .9" of travel. So in essense you get a dropped 'look' but you haven't dropped your car that much. Its like always having another person in the car, without the weight.
> 
> Seth *


Using the B13 struts is useless with lowering springs, It only does the "trick" when you use coilovers.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Using the B13 struts is useless with lowering springs, It only does the "trick" when you use coilovers. *


Hey,
Just curious, in this sentance how are you defining 'lowering springs' and 'coilovers'.?

Seth

P.S. It was my understanding that, for example, with Eibach Pro-Kits, there is more suspension travel on the B13 front AGX strut than the B14 front AGX strut.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Just curious, in this sentance how are you defining 'lowering springs' and 'coilovers'.?
> 
> Seth
> ...


The perch on the B13 strut is lower by less than 1/4" compared to the B14 strut. You may gain 1/4" of travel, that's it. With coilovers, it doesn't matter where the stock lower perch is, its not really used.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Just curious, in this sentance how are you defining 'lowering springs' and 'coilovers'.?
> 
> Seth
> ...



Ahh yes, this has come up before. Well technicly the stock suspension is coilover, as in coil-over-spring. I use the term to describe a damper(shock or strut) with a threaded body or slip-on sleave that allows a threaded collar to act as the lower spring perch. since its threaded you can adjust the perch to any height which also adjust your ride height. There is more to it, but that should give you the idea.

eric96ser, gave a good explination of the travel "trick". Do a search, I made a little diagram of the "trick"


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Sorry, I know what a coilover is, and lowering springs, I just meant since people misuse the terms often, I wanted to be sure which 'version' of the terms he meant.

Seth


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

so should i might as well get b14 front shocks if i have a 2 inch drop, damn im gonna bottom out a lot, isnt there anything i can do to reduce it?


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

the only thing you can do is call motivational eng. and get some lowerd struts. they are expensive but from what i have heard they are worth it. not to mention that he told me that with the 2 in drop springs, his struts, bumpstops, and his mounts you would actually have a nice ride.

i sure hope he is right but i will trust him on that one, he has put alot of research into them.

good luck and let me know how it comes out
laterz
chad


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The pic with the AGX's at the top of the page shows a measurement a little over 13.5 inches. Motivational struts are 11.5 inches. This is where you will be getting the better ride from.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> *The pic with the AGX's at the top of the page shows a measurement a little over 13.5 inches. Motivational struts are 11.5 inches. This is where you will be getting the better ride from. *


That and the fact that IMHO Koni makes better dampers.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Konis adjustable shocks are better than KYBs, how come everybody is buying the KYB ones? maybe cheaper


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

so what would happen if you got the b13 front struts and you used lowering springs. what would the effect be?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Konis adjustable shocks are better than KYBs, how come everybody is buying the KYB ones? maybe cheaper *


The Koni's are more expensive, and are not really a bolt on strut. They are inserts. You have to cut the old shock up to fit the inserts. Its not hard, but most people want an easy to install suspension.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have DZ coilovers with B13 struts on my B14 waiting to be installed. But my friend is saying that the strut is not fitting with
the coilover? Has anyone had this happen? I have AGX B13 struts for the front. The rear worked fine. Thanks.


----------

